# Anyone start fishing deep for crappies yet?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Started to see the crappies moving out into deep water this week. 12-15 fow. Going to try later today for them out there. Can catch some nice pie plates after post spawn in that depth.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

last year we did excelent at that channel buy the dam at ladue and yes the were nice size


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats where I have been catching them I don't think they have evern started to spawn yet. not with the cold fronts we have had the last few weeks.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

We were marking fish at 12-15 fow at mosquito. We caught 5 crappies, while walleye fishing in that depth. So they were there at skeeter.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We catch them deep year round. Even when most are up on shore there are always some deep.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

was at east branch and did well in the shallows 4 ft but did best in 6ft


----------

